# nx1600 tail lights???



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I have been searching for a pair of taillights for my nx1600 and cannot seem to find any anywhere. beginning to wonder if anyone has ever manufactured them. Is there an equivalent light shape? maybe?


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Are you searching for OEM tail lights? The NX were sold around the globe with various names and 2 engine choices: NX; NX-R; NX2000; NX1600;100NX. There may be more but suffice to say, you probably could find one from a salvaged car as new may be hard to come by or just plain expensive. You may have even better luck asking for the part on www.SR20DEforum.com.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Im sorry im looking for projector or angel eyes


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

If you are looking for aftermarket tail lights, good luck. You'll have to go the custom route. Even the basic B13 Sentra Coupe and Sedan has little in the way of aftermarket cosmetic upgrages.

From your last post, I assume you are actually looking for headlights, not tail lights. You have no options but expensive customization. Enjoy your ride for what it is capable of, a performance compact.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

danifilth said:


> *Im sorry im looking for projector or angel eyes *


man... i dont think there are any aftermarket NX heads or tails


----------



## nismoB13 (May 20, 2003)

there are some clear tail lights, ive seen them, while i was looking for body kits, here is the pic at-http://www.streetweaponkits.com/cgi-bin/v3/STRstore.cgi?user_action=detail&catalogno=SEN90-DR04
u think there custom, they dont look too bad!, wish i had them!, humm...


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes there were clear tail lights made for the B13 Coupe and Sedans but not for the NX (as Danifilth had asked). They were made from the same molds that made the '91-'92 OEM tail lights and AFAIK, there was only one production run ordered by Nis-Knacks. No one since has developed any other aftermarket tail light variations.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Just look and wish brother. Yes this is my car:

















You mean you want headlights like this?









Or like this:








I really wish I could help ya!


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Aaah, lemme tease you some more:









hehe


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

are yours custom? The others are just covers.I could think of better covers.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

My eyebrows are from Germany. A friend of mine (screen name) "Koschi" makes them and sells them.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I did my tails a couple weeks ago and I think they look really good Im gonna post pics as soon as they get developed.


----------

